# Roller Team Auto Roller200 body and chassis



## transitional (Jun 25, 2011)

[align=justify]
Hi. Anyone any experience of the Roller Team Auto Roller 200. Just bought one privately and on rolling underneath was most suprised to find that there seems to be nothing supporting the body behind the back axle apart from a couple of bits fastened on with self tappers. Is this normal? Doesn't seem strong enough to me. 
Also how do I get the spare wheel off. It looks as though it has never been off from new. There is something wrapped up between the wheel and chassis that appears to be the wheel trims. It hasnt any on the van.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Has to be worth a photo?


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

hi we had a autoroller 700 until recently although on the twin wheel chassis sounds like the same arrangment at the rear
never gave any problems although fitting a tow bar looked like a nightmare.
the plastic bag on top of the spare contained a wiring loom extension with a seven pin trailer socket looked as if it came with the ford chassis

cheers dave e


----------



## Avenonickname (Jan 25, 2011)

*chassis and spare.*

Hi, You'll see my comments and others about the Chassis extension. Don't think self tappers appropriate for the job, However I have got a good towbar fixed by Tyrone Snell of Penryn. I also wondered about the spare. You access it via a hole in the lower offside of the bottom trim with the extension bar from the tool kit. It fits into the socket on the box adjacent to the spare wheel and you wind the spare down. How you do in in the dark and rain????I promised the AA man lunch with Michelle Pffieffer.,but then I lie a lot!
Pete


----------



## Avenonickname (Jan 25, 2011)

*Autoroller 200 2009*

Sorry for the delay, but just had confirmation that it was Tyrone Snell who specialise in trailers, towbars etc who switched out the self tappers from the chassis extension for high tensile steel bolts to effect their towbar fit. Would suggest those of you with the original Rollerteam selftapper fit may want to approach your dealers and get them to pay for the changeover??
Pete


----------

